# is this true?



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

My friend at Heineken said that they are in discussions with big MO to have a brewery here in Dubai. 

They are obviously in serious need of money and have turned to this. 

But on the flip side, be great for all of us as it would be much cheaper, All Heineken in Dubai is imported from Turkey hence the price. 

Isn't there some Islamic implications involved? :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd be very surprised, but then again who knows. As Abu Dhabi basically call the shots in Dubai now, i really wouldn't have thought that it'll be a goer.

Incidentally, the cost price of a pint of beer (pretty much any "normal" beer) is AED7, and that is similar to European costs, so how certain places can justify AED35 is frankly beyond me.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> But on the flip side, be great for all of us as it would be much cheaper, All Heineken in Dubai is imported from Turkey hence the price.


then i guess it is quite ironic that Heineken is even more expensive in turkey!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

They must be making so much money, doesn't matter if its 5* hotel or 3*, they just justify it saying tax, tax , tax


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Would not help me not my beer of preferance.
But perhaps they could join with CUB and brew an Aussie beer or a good german wheat beer.
I doubt if a brewery here will happen but stranger things have,


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Not "cow tauing" it but why would you build a brewery here when everything would have to be imported .... just would have thought it wouldn't make economic sense compared to just about anywhere else!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Not "cow tauing" it but why would you build a brewery here when everything would have to be imported .... just would have thought it wouldn't make economic sense compared to just about anywhere else!!


Very true, did not think of that.
Perhaps we could start growing sugar cane here


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I toyed with the idea of opening a micro-brewery a few years back - you know the one's they have in bars. I was told in no uncertain terms by a Sheikh I know that thre is no way it would happen.

Still I had about AED50 in my pocket, Heineken have a little more...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Very true, did not think of that.
> Perhaps we could start growing sugar cane here


Go the bear !!!!

No Stew ... don't want to let too much out about the big pink fella !!! 

Do you know anywhere outside of Oz where you can buy it ....... in all the years of travelling I have never been able to sight it anywhere else!.... bummer .....


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> how certain places can justify AED35 is frankly beyond me.


'Cos there's always people willing to pay that much 

I'd rather a quiet bar with good mates and reasonably priced beer... I don't need to be seen in some trendy location hanging out with the style brigade.

Mind you, with my looks they probably wouldn't accept me there anyhow :tongue1:


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Not "cow tauing" it but why would you build a brewery here when everything would have to be imported .... just would have thought it wouldn't make economic sense compared to just about anywhere else!!


It only makes sense to meet demand, since they would import most ingredients, but save a huge amount on import tariffs. I wouldn't think the demand would be high enough, and the thought of exporting from here doesn't make any economic sense since trade agreements always change over time.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Go the bear !!!!
> 
> No Stew ... don't want to let too much out about the big pink fella !!!
> 
> Do you know anywhere outside of Oz where you can buy it ....... in all the years of travelling I have never been able to sight it anywhere else!.... bummer .....


Mate if it is OP you want, no I have not seen it.
But the standard yellow bear is available readily.
A&E have it.
AD national hotels have it.
That take away in Ajman, the one they serve through the window has it.
Barracuda have **** loads of it.
It is just MMI dont know what a good rum is, but they are rip off's anyway.
And to top it all off it cheaper at Barracuda than what I can buy it for in Aust.:confused2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> Mate if it is OP you want, no I have not seen it.
> But the standard yellow bear is available readily.
> A&E have it.
> AD national hotels have it.
> ...


Just be careful of the expiry dates at Barracuda, MMI in Dubai prices are governed by the municipality tax that is added, not the case at the MMI shop in RAK.


----------

